# Temp control the key to big crops



## leafminer (May 30, 2009)

For some years I have been puzzled by the fact that tomatoes grow faster and far better in old coolers than in regular pots.
I feel that the explanation is probably that the coolers insulate the root environment from temperature changes.
It might be worth thinking about using some form of pot insulation.
I intend doing an experiment to determine if I'm correct.


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 26, 2009)

Thats crazy I need to find me an old cooler and drill some holes in the bottom and give a go. : )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

i  know  the  seedlings  grow  much faster  in a styrafoam  cup  as  to  a  solo  cup...which  is  plastic...theres  some help  for  your  experiament..im  with ya  on the root system  beeing  warmer  creadting  more  root  growth..will  be  interesting to see  your  findings  my  friend..Keep  me  posted..:48:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 26, 2009)

Look at 420Benny's Multi Strain outdoor grow.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40183&page=18

He grew out the same strain- 1 in a pot, the other in the ground.  The temperature fluctuations were quite severe at times (both grown outdoors).  

The difference in growth was staggering- the only variable (as far as Benny could tell) was the temperature at the roots.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## leafminer (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah i just posted a note on Bennys page there. Cool. I am pretty much certain now that we should have a rethink on containers. The past approach has been too simplistic. I vote for Benny as head of the container working group!
So what parameters make sense for a container? I'll have a stab at it:

1. Keep the roots at a stable temperature as cool as possible and in darkness.
2. Be robust (not easily damaged)  (rules out styrofoam etc)
3. Cheap.
4. Environmentally acceptable (rules out styrofoam etc)
5. Compatible with the air-pruning idea.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 13, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Yeah i just posted a note on Bennys page there. Cool. I am pretty much certain now that we should have a rethink on containers. The past approach has been too simplistic. I vote for Benny as head of the container working group!
> So what parameters make sense for a container? I'll have a stab at it:
> 
> 1. Keep the roots at a stable temperature as cool as possible and in darkness.
> ...


 
I'm with you in that Benny should head up this task.  Unfortunately we're going to have to wait a year before we can get more testing done as he is an outdoor grower.

I don't know what the ideal soil temperature should be for roots, but I think as you say, stability is the key.  My soil maintains a pretty constant 72 degrees- which is probably a little on the warm side, though I wouldn't know how to cool it without impacting air temps significantly.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 13, 2009)

Polystyrene Broccoli boxes work a charm.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 13, 2009)

Evidently stupid garden centres are selling the wrong products!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2009)

Insulating _anything_ has limited benefits.  _Insulation does nothing but slow the transfer of heat or cold._  It will only take a short amount of time before your container will be the same temp as the ambient temps around it.  This can be tested and verified.


----------



## Amber Dog (Nov 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Insulating _anything_ has limited benefits. _Insulation does nothing but slow the transfer of heat or cold._ It will only take a short amount of time before your container will be the same temp as the ambient temps around it. This can be tested and verified.


 
The slow transfer could be key.  Not as much fluctuation, like the greater mass of ground?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

Growing in a DWC will show you all about root temps. THe cooler the water,,(up to a point) the whiter and healthier the root system.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 22, 2009)

*Could one..make a water cooled pot??? my water in my res stays cold... small pvc pipe or copper pipping wrapped around a pot. then insulated would keep the cold water transfer in and the heat to the surface.. providing the insulation is of some reflective color. not black. the coil could either be laid  around the inside of the pot or outside. i would think you would have better temp control if it was on the out side of the pot and not in direct contact with the roots... just a thought..
LH*


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought the key to good growth was a warm root system?  Why do you all want cold roots?


----------



## BBFan (Nov 23, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I thought the key to good growth was a warm root system? Why do you all want cold roots?


 
Hey Maine-

I think the consensus so far is temperature stability.  When growing outdoors (in the ground) the temperature of the ground remains pretty constant with gradual increases into summer and slow declines into autumn.

In indoor growing I think the soil temps fluctuate more in response to the air temps in our grow space.  That is why the discussion of insulated pots was raised.  What the ideal temp is, I don't know.


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 23, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Maine-
> 
> I think the consensus so far is temperature stability. When growing outdoors (in the ground) the temperature of the ground remains pretty constant with gradual increases into summer and slow declines into autumn.
> 
> In indoor growing I think the soil temps fluctuate more in response to the air temps in our grow space. That is why the discussion of insulated pots was raised. What the ideal temp is, I don't know.


 
interesting stuff...


----------



## PencilHead (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone ever hear of geothermal heating and cooling?  Know why it works?


----------



## Tater (Dec 20, 2009)

Airpots keep the root zone cooler than normal pots because of the amount of surface area open to evaporation.  No need to reinvent the wheel.

...Watercooled pots, ha that would be awesome to see.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah I was in Malwart yesterday and I saw they had rectangular poly foam coolers at about $5 each. I think I am going to do an experiment. Umm. . . I am gonna have to set controls and this is gonna be a prob for me because come March, I cannot maintain indicas any more and switch to outdoor sativas. 

- Ah. Obvious answer: I will conduct my experiment using ... beans or tomatoes (I mean actual beans)

My best guess in all of this, is that there probably is a 'Goldilocks' temp zone that the roots like best and that probably the veg parts have a much wider tolerance, but also have a Goldilocks zone for best growth - and maybe a different one for optimum dense bud.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 21, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Anyone ever hear of geothermal heating and cooling?  Know why it works?



I use to do this in my company using water or ground temps as a constant to work from. Anything but cheap ~


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product. 
A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant. You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2011)

What?^



edit: thread  is old and dead.


----------

